# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Andropen

## Luke_Skywalker

No doubt this is real in my second week, but it doesn't fit the profile it has been given by others. The shots are sore for 2-3 days, (no burning), horny and hungry all of the time...lifts aren't going up yet, but are more intense. I rubbed some off of the needle onto my fingertips and it smells musky.

The BD website says that these 10ml vials come with green caps and 20ml vials come with blue caps. I e-mailed a reputable source (not the one I bought from) and he said that the only ones in 10ml that he has seen had BLUE caps. WTF?

Anyways, any opinions as to what compound this might be based on the color and above said effect?

Thanks.

----------


## Retabolil2

Must be legit...

----------

